# Custom Headliner



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is my wife's headliner out of her Escort. I am not going to go through a length discription of how I did this. I'm just going to post the pictures. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Looks Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks good what kind of material is it that , that you used for the designs ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Jul 30 2005, 01:19 PM
> *Looks good what kind of material is it that , that you used for the designs ?
> [snapback]3510674[/snapback]​*


Its just 1/4" foam left over from when I did the simulated convertable top on the car.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i got one question .. where do they sell the glue at ? and what is it called ?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GBODY509_@Jul 30 2005, 08:02 PM
> *i got one question .. where do they sell the glue at ? and what is it called ?
> [snapback]3511699[/snapback]​*


its called contact cement it comes in a 5 gal bucket, check with an upholstery shop auto or house they can help!!


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

did you have to thin the contact cement to spray in the gun ? if so what did you use??
i'd tried lacquer thinner one time, just wondered if you'd used something else to thin it.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Aug 1 2005, 11:11 AM
> *did you have to thin the contact cement to spray in the gun ? if so what did you use??
> i'd tried lacquer thinner one time, just wondered if you'd used something else to thin it.
> [snapback]3520004[/snapback]​*


no you dont have to thin it


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Aug 1 2005, 12:11 PM
> *did you have to thin the contact cement to spray in the gun ? if so what did you use??
> i'd tried lacquer thinner one time, just wondered if you'd used something else to thin it.
> [snapback]3520004[/snapback]​*


definately not!!!


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

kewl. thanks for the tip


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jul 31 2005, 07:31 PM
> *its called contact cement it comes in a 5 gal bucket, check with an upholstery shop auto or house they can help!!
> [snapback]3516732[/snapback]​*


Hes right they use the same stuff for sim tops


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I bet it looks way better in person Tom.  good job.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2005, 03:51 PM
> *I bet it looks way better in person Tom.    good job.
> [snapback]3529188[/snapback]​*


Nobody asked for you opinion angler. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

how did you cut the foam so straight? and the curves?


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow your either real good or have balls. I wouldnt spray the entire piece of fabric and do it in one shot like that. Good work though I like it. Any pics of the top you did?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Aug 5 2005, 03:09 AM~3545124
> *Wow your either real good or have balls. I wouldnt spray the entire piece of fabric and do it in one shot like that. Good work though I like it. Any pics of the top you did?
> *


no shit!!! half and half


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 5 2005, 04:14 PM~3548385
> *no shit!!! half and half
> *


Ahhh I had two years in an upholstery shop so........didn't really see the point in doing it that way.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Aug 4 2005, 07:40 PM~3543262
> *how did you cut the foam so straight? and the curves?
> *


just drew it on there and cut it out with a good sharp pair of scissors.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2005, 03:51 PM~3529188
> *I bet it looks way better in person Tom.    good job.
> *


Thanks Timdog


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 7 2005, 07:21 PM~3557566
> *lookin good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks did you get any pics of your trunk yet?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

wow man nice job!

lol do you have pic of your wife's car, overall? it seems you're always working on it!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Sep 20 2005, 11:08 AM~3850106
> *wow man nice job!
> 
> lol do you have pic of your wife's car, overall? it seems you're always working on it!
> *


If you do a search in post your rides for 95 Escort there will be alot of pics of it in there. Other than that the interior is not all the way done yet.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Dam so you just spray the contact cement right on the headliner material, then whatever faom and the new material? How thick was the material you used? How's it holding up? Looks good.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 12 2005, 12:17 AM~4190521
> *Dam so you just spray the contact cement right on the headliner material, then whatever faom and the new material?  How thick was the material you used?  How's it holding up?  Looks good.
> *


Yes I just sprayed it over the headliner. It probably wouldn't be that good of an idea on an older car but........ The foam was about 1/4" thick. And its holding up great. Its three or four months later now.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

got any progress pics of the top you did? im wanting to do a custom top on my civic uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 30 2005, 07:57 AM~3509612
> *This is my wife's headliner out of her Escort. I am not going to go through a length discription of how I did this. I'm just going to post the pictures. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.
> *


with the access, do you cut it off or continue the wrapping on the other side?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 18 2006, 12:01 PM~5265747
> *with the access, do you cut it off or continue the wrapping on the other side?
> *


Depends on the way the headliner sits in the car. Most of the time the front doesn't have a molding to tuck into so I would wrap around to the other side. Basicly anywhere that isn't covered by a molding I would wrap to the other side.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 19 2006, 03:55 AM~5270863
> *Depends on the way the headliner sits in the car. Most of the time the front doesn't have a molding to tuck into so I would wrap around to the other side. Basicly anywhere that isn't covered by a molding I would wrap to the other side.
> *


tight shit man. thankx.


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 14 2005, 10:11 AM~4202189
> *Yes I just sprayed it over the headliner. It probably wouldn't be that good of an idea on an older car but........ The foam was about 1/4" thick. And its holding up great. Its three or four months later now.
> *


so it wouldnt be a good idea to do it like that on a 85 monte? why not.. what would the consequences be?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by markx_@Apr 19 2006, 04:21 PM~5274100
> *so it wouldnt be a good idea to do it like that on a 85 monte? why not.. what would the consequences be?
> *


Well you stand the chance of the old headliner coming off underneath of the new.


----------

